# transmission shudder.....



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a 95 f-150 4x4, 302 auto. It has 110,000 miles just for sake of conversation. It has been a plow truck since I bought it in 97. I have the tranny serviced at a ford dealer every 6 months, because of the severe usage. My question, is at about 1500 to 1800 rpm's the truck seems to shudder, then go away under load, let off and it will happen again at the same rpm range. Now, I tried this in all gears ( except reverse ) and it does it at the same rpm range. According to the frod dealer, they call it torque converter lock up. I have added 2 pints of friction modifier to the tranny, and it will go away for about a month. then it is back again. Everything else in the drivetrain is in great shape, as it is a "money truck" I don't skimp. Any ideas would be great. Thanks in advance, sorry it is long reading.

Chief Plow


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

I had a 90 F150 with the 302 also.I had the A4OD trans and had the same problem.The trans shop told me the problem was in the converter.They said the problem was that Ford used rivots to hold the converter together inside and they loosen up over time.i repaced the converter with one from Jet trans.They say that they use a factory converter but open it up and weld everything together.Its alot more expensive then stock but I never had another problem.sorry for the long post,hope this is of some help.Also there was a TSB for ignition wire routing,they say the wires could arc to one another if not routedcorrectly by cylinder.Check alldata for info.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Sometimes the convertor on Fords will shudder when there is to much"dust in the fluid" a complete drain,or a total flush,now offered by most good shops will usually fix this if its caught early enough,you werent servicing it enough,with plowing,you need to service it like crazy,if you want it to not shudder.You should have an AOD,not the E4OD,the AOD is smaller,and used mostly in explorers,crown vics,and Mustang auto's.


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

Your'e right John,I did have the AOD in my 90 F150.forgot the correct name,sold truck 3 years ago.i've seen F150's though with the e4od trans,hear its much heavier unit.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Johngus,the E4OD is put behind the 351 engine,and in newer models,behind the 5.4 engine,in the F150,the 302,and 4.6 powered trucks got the AOD.


----------

